# Good Cities for Wedding Photographer to Relocate



## Brand000n (Feb 19, 2015)

I'm an American and have been living in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil for the last year. I came here to learn Portuguese and experience a new culture/try to get some nice street photography shots. I didn't have a ton of photography experience before coming here but I've been working with a pro wedding photographer and have gained a lot of experience second shooting. 

My time here in Brazil is most likely coming to an end soon so I'm looking into where I'll be headed once I get back to the states. I'm from Kansas City but have practically no desire to live there again evarrr (these young whippersnappers have no respect for their roots!) Anyways, I'm trying to find a big city that ideally doesn't have a completely saturated wedding photography market. Could be impossible but I can dream, right? I'm assuming that places with warmer climates have a more year-round wedding season but honestly I have no idea. If anyone has first hand knowledge of that please let me know. Would be nice to be able to find retail work in a camera store and be a second shooter before I start getting my own clients. Places that I'm considering right now are Austin, TX, San Diego and Miami. I'm open to any other suggestions. Help a brotha out!


----------



## curtyoungblood (Feb 19, 2015)

Austin, TX is beyond saturated.


----------



## Vtec44 (Feb 19, 2015)

It's saturated everywhere you go so it doesn't really matter.  San Diego will probably give you the best flexibility.  You have both the beach and mountains close by and the weather is almost always perfect year round for weddings.


----------



## Designer (Feb 19, 2015)

Brand000n said:


> Anyways, I'm trying to find a big city that ideally doesn't have a completely saturated wedding photography market.


Meaning what; that you're not really that good, so you have to be among the very few available in order to get enough work to survive?

How about you just go wherever it is that you wish to settle, and be the best darn wedding photographer in the area?  Let those other people sweat it out.


----------



## Brand000n (Feb 19, 2015)

I was talking about sheer numbers of photographers in the market, nothing to do with photography-related skill whether it be shooting or running a business.


----------



## Brand000n (Feb 20, 2015)

curtyoungblood said:


> Austin, TX is beyond saturated.



Are you from austin/living there?


----------



## curtyoungblood (Feb 22, 2015)

Went to school there, and know quite a few people living and working there.


----------



## dennybeall (Mar 15, 2015)

If it was me I would get on the internet and research the cities that I would like to live and work in. Use Google and Craigslist and Local Chambers of Commerce and any other sites you can think of to pick a city THAT'S ON YOUR LIST.  It would be good to pick a place that has a lot of wedding venues like the coast of California or parts of Florida. You can research that also.

EDIT: NOW I notice this is a zombie thread....


----------



## W.Y.Photo (Mar 16, 2015)

I'm going to unashamedly and with absolute bias recommend New York City

Why? 
It's the greatest city in the world and with the largest population in the US it is never short in those in need of photographers of all kinds.



There's nowhere you can go in the US where wedding photographers won't be needed. Just pick a place you like that has a high average income. You'll find plenty of clients willing to pay boatloads of money for your services. Nearby airports would be good if you plan on expanding your business elsewhere.


----------



## ruifo (Mar 16, 2015)

Southern California will probably give you a similar touch and feel to the one you experiment in Rio.

Espero que tenha curtido o Brasil


----------



## shadowlands (Mar 16, 2015)

Dang, I was going to say Austin, also... the surrounding areas "Texas Hill Country" are photogenic for weddings. San Antonio, same story.
Boulder, Colorado also......


----------

